# Impossible d'allouer plus de 62go d'espace à l'installation de Windows



## Justine (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de parcourir pas mal de sujets et ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question... 

J'essaie - en vain, d'installer Windows 10 sur un MacBook Pro 15" de 2017 tournant sous Big Sur (11.2.3) depuis hier. 

Or, j'aimerais allouer 128Go d'espace à Windows (sur les 500 dont mon disque dur dispose), mais l'installation échoue systématiquement à un tiers du chargement, me notifiant que "*Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné : *_Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur._" J'ai bien exécuté S.O.S. sur mon disque dur, aucune erreur n'en est ressortie. Je dispose de plus de 410Go de libres. À tout hasard, j'ai essayé une installation en allouant seulement 62Go et ça a fonctionné (!!). Mais j'ai besoin de plus d'espace et je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas avec 128 (j'ai également essayé avec seulement 100Go et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus), alors que j'ai tant d'espace libre ! 

Je vous joins la réponse à la commande diskutil list, car cela semble être le point de départ à toutes les solutions : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  72.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 379.2 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2
```

Je remercie par avance ceux/celles qui prendront le temps de se pencher sur mon problème !  
Bonne journée !


----------



## izel mor (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu as peut-être un snapshot qui bloque le rétrécissement.
Dans le terminal, passe

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```
Qui liste les éventuels snapshots


----------



## Justine (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour izel, merci pour ta réponse !

Nope, rien de rien : 

```
No snapshots for disk1s1
```

Je viens de faire une 10aine de tests, ça fonctionne à 90Go, mais à 95, ça ne fonctionnait plus. Du coup, j'ai installé à 90, mais si jamais quelqu'un avait une solution, j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir profiter de cette 30aine de gigas en plus, quitte à tout redésinstaller et réinstaller !

Je vous remercie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2021)

Bonjour *Justine*

Tu ne peux pas réparer le système de fichiers *apfs* en étant démarrée sur un des volumes du *Conteneur *> car tous les volumes doivent être démontés au préalable pour que le système de fichiers une fois désactivé soit réparable. Il faut que tu effectues cette opération dans la session de secours > car le démarrage de secours clone en *RAM* l'OS de secours en permettant un démarrage indépendant du disque interne => ce qui permet de démonter tous ses volumes et de réparer l'*apfs*.

- application : redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour démarrer en mode secours local. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* de la session de secours > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => ce qui affiche le *Conteneur apfs*. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  *Redémarrer*) et ta session réouverte => retente un partitionnement plus étendu avec l'Assistant BootCamp après suppression de la partition existante.​


----------

